# Haunted Radio (02/22/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on NECA, A Nightmare On Elm Street, Evil Dead, The Exorcist, Beetlejuice, Living Dead Dolls, The Purge 4, The Nun, and more!!

Then, we review the 1964 Vincent Price film, 'The Last Man On Earth' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with Dokken's Dream Warriors. All of this and much more on the February 22 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

